# Cyclocross fans in Edinburgh to share a ride



## mm1995 (1 Sep 2016)

I am looking to get into cyclocross, but all the races in Scotland seem to be in fairly remote locations, which for a university student without a car is a huge issue. 

So if there are any CX riders from Edinburgh who have a spare seat when going to an event and would like to exchange it for a bottle of drink of their choice or a share of the costs of the ride, please do get in touch.

Unless you guys know of any CX events in reasonable cycling distance from Edinburgh?


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Sep 2016)

Hi fellow CX racer here, I cant help you with a lift ( I live in essex) but a idea would be to look at last years results and see what clubs the riders belong to and contact the club nearest to you with riders in the races and maybe join that club. ( club membership is usually not a lot 25 quid or something) . I am sure someone would then offer a lift, we all want more victims to bash in the race.
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...e=30&series_only=0&zuv_bc_event_filter_id[]=4 may help


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Sep 2016)

mm1995 said:


> I am looking to get into cyclocross, but all the races in Scotland seem to be in fairly remote locations, which for a university student without a car is a huge issue.
> 
> So if there are any CX riders from Edinburgh who have a spare seat when going to an event and would like to exchange it for a bottle of drink of their choice or a share of the costs of the ride, please do get in touch.
> 
> Unless you guys know of any CX events in reasonable cycling distance from Edinburgh?



Take a wonder down to Ronde in stockbridge, might be able to put you onto some folk. Edinburgh Road Club seem to depart from their. Also check out facebook as the there is the Super Quiach series up here and there is another round of CX races ran across the central belt. They both have facebook pages ?? Can`t link to them as got rid of my facebook app


----------



## mm1995 (7 Sep 2016)

Thanks Harry and MrGrumpy, you've been very helpful. Will definitely visit Ronde someday. I could not find any CX events on facebook, but I joined the Scottish cyclocross group, so maybe something will come out of that. Also, it turns out the University Cycling Club does a bit of cyclocross, so I'll probably join it.


----------

